# New electricity connection



## symbiosis (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a plot of land in Greece and want to put a caravan on it but would like the option to hook it up to the mains. 

At present there is no electricity supply to the land. It's in a road full of houses that all have electricity (so there's no problems with distance from the nearest supply). 

The trouble is that the land dosnt have any planning permision and I know you are supposed to provide the buidling permit etc when applying for a new connection - can I apply for a non-residential supply? Ie say that I need electricity for agricultural reasons to work on my land?

Thanks


----------

